# Container grown garlic.



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought this looked interesting. Got mine planted in a terra cotta flower pot yesterday. 
How to Plant Garlic in Containers ? The Gardener | Apartment Therapy


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Bigwheel, make sure that your container isn't in full sun. At this time of the year it will be too hot for the garlic.



> October is the best time to plant garlic pretty much everywhere in the United States, but you don't need a garden to grow garlic.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for that tip. I was sorta worried about that. Noticed the planter was red in color and it was getting so hot you couldnt hardly touch it. Just painted it white with my special stick to anything paint. Hoping that might help. How much sun do you recoomend this time of year?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning sun only if possible.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..think I have it in the right spot to start getting shade about 1 PM or so. Figured if it dont take root I will try again in Oct.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

That sounds like a great plan. 

I am curious what is your magic stick to anything paint?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Krylon Fusion for Plastic. Wally World usually has it. 
Krylon Division 2323 12 Oz River Rock Fusion Spray Paint - Pack of 6 - Walmart.com


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks I have some plastic containers that are the wrong color, they really stand out so I wanted to paint or cover them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bigwheel, fall or early spring is the best time to get garlic started. It don't like dry and/or hot weather at all. Keep it well shaded and the soil moist.

My patch is just had the seed pods snipped back and will have the leaves dying back soon, almost time to harvest this years bulbs. In the fall I weed out and thin the patch then separate some thinned plants or seed bulbs into the cleared soil for next years crop.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha on that. Thanks.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Bigwheel, fall or early spring is the best time to get garlic started. It don't like dry and/or hot weather at all. Keep it well shaded and the soil moist.
> 
> My patch is just had the seed pods snipped back and will have the leaves dying back soon, almost time to harvest this years bulbs. In the fall I weed out and thin the patch then separate some thinned plants or seed bulbs into the cleared soil for next years crop.


My best crops of garlic were all planted in the fall, they seem to be larger and healthier in my experience...JM2C


----------



## Jstrickland1988 (Aug 27, 2015)

After you harvest your garlic plants, how long do they typically last, before going bad?

And if you have more than you can eat at the time, what are some things you do to help preserve them better?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well think the best key is keeping it cool and dry with good air flow. The green thumbs up in Wilbarger Country stuffed ladies hose full of the pods and hung them from the rafters in the garage. Its mighty good pickled too. Its generally not a good idea to put raw veggies..including garlic in an oil immersion. Supposedly can give a bad old case of botulism. It sure can be dehydrated and reduced to chunks or a powder. Seems like I heard folks on here telling how to do that. Kindly keep us posted.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Dehydrate them, pickle, roast and freeze, store them in panty hose put one in and tie a knot then add another tie a knot and repeat put them in a cool dark place but not a place that will freeze.

edited to add:

If you are going to can them you must pressure cook them. Some people like to make minced garlic in the 1/2 pint jars.


----------

